# Ray's MK4 Jetta VR6 on Air Lift with V2



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

We had the pleasure of installing Air Lift's kit with V2
management on Ray's super clean MK4 Jetta

Before action









Pondering time









Some plasma work buy our fabricator Mike Laird









Magic

















Shop View









Fitting









Testing

















some running of the lines









factory rear perch is a bit high









some grinding action









bit of paint to protect









rear bag view

























front view with sway still in









calibrating









lip tucks lower then the tires









final view fenders not rolled yet


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

awesome just ordered bags today! hopefully i can get in by the end of next month!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea my car. It was awesome dealing with you guys. extremly happy with the turn out. I just ordered the side skirts from user name snoop3r. and getting fenders rolled on wedsday. so just finishing up the final touches. I really like how you guys still have a passion for what you do. it's obvious that you enjoy what you do and aren't there just too make money like most shops out there. I felt the same way about my shop in NY (edge motors). One of the reasons i was comfortable driving an hour and a half to bring the car to you. I would recommend you guys to anyone out there. Not looking to do much to the vr6 but my girls eos may get air in the future. Will def deal with you guys again. Keep up the good work. I'll post some pics too once all done and i feel it's worthy for a photo shot. Not that your work is holding it up just sideskirts and rolled fender. :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Reverse mounted LMs :thumbup:
GLI:thumbup:
Air:thumbup:

Car looks great! But the shot from the front once the tires are actually on the ground looks like a good ride height shot. :laugh:

The car is turning out good, stoked to see it complete. opcorn:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Like the clean look! Everything is hidden and out of sight!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice ride man:thumbup:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Nice ride man:thumbup:


Now lets get him to bag the ladies EOS:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn clean setup man.. looks good...


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

interesting location for the V2, looks good. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

everything looks great man!!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

cut that sway outta there and roll those fenders, if you're already notched you should be laying that lip right on the ground 

looks good :beer:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> cut that sway outta there and roll those fenders, if you're already notched you should be laying that lip right on the ground
> 
> looks good :beer:


he is notched and the sway is gone

his fenders needed to be rolled but it will lay lip


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Miotke said:


> Reverse mounted LMs :thumbup:
> 
> :


I don't see any reverse mounted LM's. 


Car looks great, congrats OP


----------

